# What UK Company supplys British Paint Sprayers To Germany Companys ? Help



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

I am desperately trying to find work in Germany and it would so much better to be supplied by a British company as they normally pay flights and arrange accommodation.

Years ago I used to work for people like ISE International Service Europe and Interfraud, I mean Interlord However I dont think they exist anymore but surely there are others.

I am an Aircraft Paint Srayer by trade but willing to do most Industrial work.
Not keen on working in a small place doing cars though.

If anyone can help me by giving me some names of British Companys supplying British workers to German companys please let me Knoe their e-mail addresses or contact info.

Also quite happy to work direct for a German company.

My German is plenty good enough having worked there for 15 years in the past.

Thank You


----------

